# Looking for a Tamil Language Tutor



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok I really hate to admit this but, I'm totaly incapable of communicating with my in laws! 
I don't understand their language at all. 
A few words here and there sure but that is about it. I can't ask them how they are feeling, if they need anything, heck they could call me names to my face and I'd never know the dif! 
This must be corrected to that end here I ask, anyone know of a Tamil language tutor, or anything that might help?
I tried rosetta stone but.... they don't have Tamil, tried pimslar too, nada. 
I don't care to learn to read and write in this language at least not ATM, but I DO need to learn to speak it and understand it. I always feel badly when Hubby has to play translator for his parents and I. 
Thanks in advance. 
~BL~


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, I can't tutor you, but I found this website that looks like it has some good stuff.

Web Site for Learning and Teaching Tamil

Also, have you tried Live Mocha?  It's a website that has language exchange partners and activities on there and they may have native Tamil speakers.    

I know exactly how you feel by the way.  My Japanese isn't very good so I can't talk to my mother-in-law or sister-in-law because they can't speak much English.  So my wife always has to translate what I say which can be bothersome.  However, my wife, although pretty much fluent, has problems with slang, so sometimes when my family talks to her she has no idea what they're talking about, so we're even.


----------

